# bacopa caroliniana melting???



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Are just the leaves melting or the stem itself? If it's just the leaves melting it's probably due to that growth being emmergent. If that's the case, it's nothing to worry about. Once you've got enough growth, just remove the lower portions of the stems.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

It's the stems melting.


----------



## armyoffoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine will do that if I am too rough planting them, what substrate are you using?


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

armyoffoo said:


> Mine will do that if I am too rough planting them, what substrate are you using?


I am using Eco-complete under Estee's gravel. Why do you ask?

I have unfortunately had to remove all my bacopa. I hope to buy more and start fresh. I plan to space them further apart this time, and keep them away from the shade of the my rock. I will soon be switching my substrate to Flourite sand as well.

I thought this was an easy undemanding hard-to-kill plant.


----------



## notoptimal (Jan 5, 2007)

I just put b. caroliniana into my tank about a week and a half ago and I'm having the same thing occur. The leaves started melting within 48 hours of putting them into the tank, and on some of them the stems are also starting to soften up. However, I've also got new growth in a lighter shade of green at the top of the stems, so I'm going to leave these in my tank (and let them melt) until the new growth gets long enough to trim and replant.

If the growing tips on the plants aren't melting, you should be OK. If you still have the plants, take a look at the tops. If not, and it happens again when you replant, see if the tips start to grow in - they will most likely be a lighter/brighter shade of green.

notopt


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

i grow bacopa car., if it starts melting cut it off and replant. i havent had any trouble with it really. are you using any ferts? if the ph low it will melt off sometimes and if moved form tank to tank or replanted alot. could also be a fert defeciency

ive had other plants melt and i just cut off the dead and they sometimes come back


----------



## armyoffoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Yassmeena said:


> I am using Eco-complete under Estee's gravel. Why do you ask?...


Just thinking that it could have been damaged when planting if you had sharp substrate.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

notoptimal said:


> I just put b. caroliniana into my tank about a week and a half ago and I'm having the same thing occur. The leaves started melting within 48 hours of putting them into the tank, and on some of them the stems are also starting to soften up. However, I've also got new growth in a lighter shade of green at the top of the stems, so I'm going to leave these in my tank (and let them melt) until the new growth gets long enough to trim and replant.
> 
> If the growing tips on the plants aren't melting, you should be OK. If you still have the plants, take a look at the tops. If not, and it happens again when you replant, see if the tips start to grow in - they will most likely be a lighter/brighter shade of green.
> 
> notopt


The peculiar thing is that it is melting at the stem! 

Someone suggested they may be bunched too close together. This may be true. Also, I had them kind of jammed behind my rock, and pressed up from the other side by my tank glass. Maybe they needed more space???


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I try to plant mine so that the leaves aren't touching (or shading each other). I agree that it sounds like the stems must have been damaged, though. You might want to let whatever is left float at the surface of the tank to get more light and hopefully it will start sprouting some new offshoots for you...


----------

